# Northern Light Tonight!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Northern Light Tonight according to the news! Aug 3 - 4! I am going to drive around north of Kennedy (near Aurora and Newmarket) to see if I can take a glimpse of it

http://www.blogto.com/city/2010/08/the_northern_lights_may_dip_down_to_the_gta_tonight/

Going to practice my drifting skills too! LOL!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

cool....let us know what you find....couldn't see any in Oakville. Tempted to drive north but work in the morning comes fast!! LOL

Drifting??!!!!! what kind of car do you drive???


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tbird said:


> cool....let us know what you find....couldn't see any in Oakville. Tempted to drive north but work in the morning comes fast!! LOL
> 
> Drifting??!!!!! what kind of car do you drive???


I am just kidding!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I am just kidding!


 LOL....I definitely love driving!! Miss having a faster car! hahaha


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

let us know if you see it, and post pictures (if possible)!
i wanna see!!!  

- Jen


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I find this phenomenon scary, it reminds me of the movie "The Core" if anyone has seen it you know what I mean


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

i beautiful canadian phenomenon

i've seen it many times, it's breathtaking in northern ontario on a clear winter night


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> i beautiful canadian phenomenon
> 
> i've seen it many times, it's breathtaking in northern ontario on a clear winter night


luckyyyy~!!!
i've never seen it before


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I saw it when I went camping up north, shouldn't be normal to see it this far down south, isn't the norther lights light particles from the sun that penetrate the really thin ozone layer in the poles of the earth? That's what we learned in science class and if it shows in Toronto on a regular basis a theory is that it's sign of the depleting ozone layer above toronto or at least a hole. If we ever see it in near the tropics it's time to start praying lol.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I saw nothing between 2am to 3am, except some stars and the moon

680 news said a woman spotted the light @ Aurora / Mount Albert

Spotted a cop car waiting quitely @ Kennedy / Stouville Rd (I guess he is waiting for the Northern Light too)


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

imo there is far too much light pollution for it to be seen in toronto

bigfishy: i think that guy might have been doing more than looking for the northern lights lol


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I didn't see anything either, some people said maybe tonight also, so we'll see.



bigfishy said:


> Spotted a cop car waiting quitely @ Kennedy / Stouville Rd (I guess he is waiting for the Northern Light too)


He was waiting for your tail lights to go sideways. LOL


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Too bad I can't capture the photo of the cop... just a little bit down the road


----------

